# Torque of Keighley



## blossom (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello,

I recently visited Torque to see their stock. I was extremely disappointed. After speaking to them on the phone and making it very clear I was looking for a car in excellent condition, they assured me they had plenty of cars of this standard for me to view.

When I finally got there (6 hour round trip) I was amazed to see the poor quality of most of (if not all) the cars! I just don't see the point in spending time and money importing such poor examples, and then selling them for such high prices!

The thing that made it so bad is that they were not priced accordingly. I mean its fair enough if someone couldn't afford to buy a top example of a car, and wanted one to maybe neaten up themselves.

In short, why not be honest about the cars they have in stock, thats if they really have to import such rubbish in the first place.

Also, don't get me started on the customer service!

It was honestly more like a Jap import scrap yard!

All this is based on the exterior of the vehicles, only time will tell if the reliability of them is the same.

If you think Keighley are bad, you will think the same of Torque!

If this starts and argument, I will not be replying as this is purely a post to let you all know my experience. Just take note of this, or don't, its your choice.

*BE WARNED* 

Just go to Car Planet!


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

i think they are the same company arnt they...keighly and torque...but just pretending they are not


----------



## blossom (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, that's exactly what I thought.

Until when I read this:
Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum - Torque of Keighley

So I thought I gave them the benefit of the doubt.

And I shouldn't have! Waste of time & money!


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

still think they are though two places in the same area selling the same crap using similar names ..mmmmmmmm


----------



## blossom (Oct 6, 2006)

Agreed!


----------



## MRBBR33 (Oct 1, 2006)

I found them very poor, had the money in my pocket, travelled down from Newcastle and the salesmen just did'nt seem interested. cars all had cosmetic damage and some looked like they had seen the wrong side of a hedge. walked away eventually, glad i did cos i've heard all sorts of horror stories since


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

I know the look of the car(cosmetic) is what i hear about mostly, but what about the mechanicals? Are they ok on the cars?


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

same experience when looking at a pulsar, same attitude and same amout of crap cars,


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

same experience... more than once. this has been covered before.
all the cars are crash damaged, insurance write offs, bodged from bits off other cars. etc. etc. they are nothing but a front for other activities ;-)
i KNOW they buy VERY cheap i.e - about 3-4k for a 33gtr and sell for 12k upwards.... reason being as stated above.

i cannot not stress or warn people enough.. DO NOT BUY FROM A JAPANESE IMPORT CAR DEALER IN KEIGHLEY!

YOU WILL REGRET IT. either when you get pulled from the police, or when you get it back to your garage..


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Could someone do me a favour? Regardless of the above reports, i have been looking at a vehicle they have for sale, any chance someone could pop over and give it the once over? Its a Range Rover with the LPG conversion (N reg), blue with cream piped leather etc,old style that is so do take into consideration its age, mileage etc, its just a winter 4x4 that i am looking for , not an everyday car and the LPG did sound attractive. Out of curiousity, can someone haggle for cash? i know what he said he would knock it down to over the phone but would be interested to hear how low they will go when someone is pointing out the bad bits on the vehicle. Would be very grateful,
cheers,
jas


----------



## chrisskyline (May 16, 2006)

regardless of the reports?

ok go to the search page and type in 'keighley' there are 44 topics not posts but topics with a mention to keighley and how bad they are !

read through these and then think about whether you still want to buy from them.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

i was about to venture over from northern ireland to look at some of their stock...thank god i asked in this forum first about them..i got alot of feedback from members.."money not spent well" so to speak!!


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I went there with my mate a few months ago to look at a 7 seater they got forsale, what a load of shit they got there but my mate still bought the 7 seater even through it need a bit of work bodykit wise only and a blown exhaurst, but the engine was perfect and initially they want 3k for the car and in the end we got it for 2k. now my mate has sorted out the kit on the honda seven seater and put a new exhaust on and the aircon re-gassed, the car is good for 3k+ but his not selling as he loves it. but to be honest I wont buy any turbo cars from there no way in hell. N/A cars maybe purely because those muppets dunno what they are selling.


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

stay away from anyone selling cars in keighley
i think these guys have put keighley on the map (but for the wrong reasons)


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

First hand experience here.

DON'T go there, bought my car from there. Was a big mistake. They gave me a full years MOT so i thought nothing about checking my car over. I didn't have my license then so a mate drove it back for me. First 10 mins of driving it myself, i ended up heading backwards down a motorway slip road (it was wet) to find they had left the rear tyres on with (at most) 0.5mm of tread. and that both front tyres were different sizes. Next time i'm around the area they are going to get a good ear bashing and maybe a bit more (depends how i feel at the time). :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## skyline andy (Dec 30, 2006)

*stay away*

A couple of years back when i was looking at getting my skyline i went to keighley but only had time to look around for about 5 mins(whinging girlfriend) anyway booked a test drive with them in a gts r33 with gtr kit on itleft my number in case anything changed.Get up there (2 hour drive) and get told they sold it 2 nights before t***s.
i said i wanted a skyline and the guy who works there said Quote "no you don't,i'm not taking you for a test drive in a skyline as i don't believe you'll buy one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I'll only take you out in a pulsar(over priced at 5k) i went out for drive in it just because i'd never been in one he bust the radiator and i said "are you gonna replace that?" he said "no we'll just patch it up,do you want it then?" 
I can't repeat the language i used to tell him to stick it but you get the idea.As stated above don't buy anything from these people you will be sorry.
p.s yes they're all damaged and over priced too


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't figure out how some of their car's pass sva.


----------



## neil97rs (Jun 5, 2006)

This company has nothing but bad reviews on every forum iv'e ever been on

STAY AWAY is the view :flame:


----------



## mavrick (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi lads sorry to bring up this old post.. been looking at a car at WRC Car Sales.. after reading there home page it looks like there are another shame name for 
Torque of Keighley.. ? Would i be correct or is wrc sales have a better stamp of cars..?
http://www.wrc-sales.co.uk/index.php


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

mavrick said:


> Hi lads sorry to bring up this old post.. been looking at a car at WRC Car Sales.. after reading there home page it looks like there are another shame name for
> Torque of Keighley.. ? Would i be correct or is wrc sales have a better stamp of cars..?
> WRC Sales - High Performance Japanese Car Imports Specialist, Bradford



yea as far as im aware, and looking on website, they are connected so stay clear of these too!!!:chairshot


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

When my mate was looking for a t.t supra , we flew over to england for the weekend !!!!! 
He had been thinking about a black supra that keighley had !!!! 
Well speced making real good power and described as mint !!!!!! 
When we landed at keighley no one come near us at all ,we eventually found the car amongst the rest of the scap ! 
Never seen worse ,The car had obviously been in a heavy smash at some point !!! 
And had recieved a roof ,as well as other panels !!!!!!
The weld marks were still visible through the fillers and paint !!!!!!!!!!!
There wasnt a car sitting that day that either of us wouldve taken home


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

I used to dispise Keighley/Torque, went there a few years ago before I bought my GTR, and wasn't impressed.....

However.

Its obvious they mostly buy nails off people who are skint/desperate and can't sell privatley, you get what you pay for... GTRs for £3-4k are never going to be good cars lol..

There was a good story from someone who bought an R33/34GTSt (don't remember exactly) But it had a non turbo RB engine, and the Turbo was cosmetically bolted to the side of the engine, not connected to anything.. When the person took it back in a rage, they were given an R32 GTR which blew up on the way home. Might be able to find it if you search the depths of the forum.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Wasnt that TFS off here (T.F.S is his user name i think)

then rebuilt it all himself


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Grex said:


> I used to dispise Keighley/Torque, went there a few years ago before I bought my GTR, and wasn't impressed.....
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


unless im reading it wrong, how is that a good story?? lol they replaced s hite car with another.....:nervous:


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

NISMO-GTR said:


> unless im reading it wrong, how is that a good story?? lol they replaced s hite car with another.....:nervous:


It was a good story. Good stories don't always have happy endings :chuckle:


----------

